# Gh kh



## Kevin70 (19 Jan 2022)

I have a planted tank and I'm wondering if my water is too hard  I have my gh at 9 and my kh is 4  I have lots of different rotala and stem plants  tia


----------



## Hufsa (19 Jan 2022)

I think a lot of users have this kind of water, and they do perfectly fine with it. Are you having any specific problems?


----------



## Ria95 (19 Jan 2022)

I agree, the GH and KH parameters are good average values.


----------



## arcturus (19 Jan 2022)

An overwhelming majority of plants will <thrive in a wide range of GH and KH>. You should only be concerned with GH and KH if you have very hard water and are trying to keep soft water plants. But rotala sp. are not soft water plants and your GH and KH levels are perfectly normal moderate levels for tap water. If you provide enough nutrients to the plants you should experience no issues with those parameters.


----------



## Kevin70 (23 Jan 2022)

Thanks guys  no I'm not having any trouble but u hear different things all the time and I just thought my water was very hard


----------



## arcturus (24 Jan 2022)

Kevin70 said:


> Thanks guys  no I'm not having any trouble but u hear different things all the time and I just thought my water was very hard


A dGH of 9° is in the middle range (for example, I have ~15 dGH in my tap water). Please note that these qualitative classifications do not mean much and each country or region defines their own. A couple of examples below.


----------

